# E-Collar on a pregnant female?



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

I just purchased the Mini Educator (Einstein) ET-302TS for my dogs. My mother and I are thinking my female may be pregnant. My boy got a hold of her 1 time during her last heat, and I hoped since he is a Cryptorchid, that he hadn't impregnated her. Well she is gaining weight around her stomach and her nipples have gotten quite large, she has also become aggressive towards my mother's female. My question is if I can still use the E-Collar. I normally do a command-nick method. I keep the setting on 10 (out of 100 levels) and will just 10 levels (remote has a jump feature) whenever she gets highly distracted. I can't feel level 10 on my own skin, nor can my mother. So I'm just wondering if it is safe. We will find out Thursday morning, whether she is pregnant or not.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wait until you know for certain if she is. Personally, I wouldn't use it on a pregnant bitch. if you are using it for distraction training only, the reason for use is not that important...


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

No it's not just for distraction training. Only part of our yard is fenced in, and walking her on a leash is impossible without a nick when she pulls.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Prongs can help with the impossible


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How are you having pregnancy confirmed?

I would not use an e-collar on a pregnant bitch. I would expect her hormones to be out of wack and I would not punish her for that. As for walking her, I agree with using a prong if you must.


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

I've always used a prong collar and every dog I've owned, and she is no exception. After it was properly fitted, she improved slightly, but with as thick as her fur is, and because she was abused and will fight the collar and leash and chew the leash, I can't use it on her anymore. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Why wouldnt you use it? If your using it properly it causes less stress then a prong.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

TaylorGSDT said:


> I've always used a prong collar and every dog I've owned, and she is no exception. After it was properly fitted, she improved slightly, but with as thick as her fur is, and because she was abused and will fight the collar and leash and chew the leash, I can't use it on her anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Have you considered doing a spay/abort on her? 

If she has behavior issues, and the dog is cryptorchid, this is probably not a good breeding. Furthermore, she will have to be stellar with you to let you handle the pups and she will have to be an excellent mother to raise good puppies. Genes are inherited, but the bitch also imprints her personality on the puppies. If she is anxious, or nervous, or hard to manage, she will pass that along to her puppies.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

selzer said:


> Have you considered doing a spay/abort on her?
> 
> If she has behavior issues, and the dog is cryptorchid, this is probably not a good breeding. Furthermore, she will have to be stellar with you to let you handle the pups and she will have to be an excellent mother to raise good puppies. Genes are inherited, but the bitch also imprints her personality on the puppies. If she is anxious, or nervous, or hard to manage, she will pass that along to her puppies.


Great point.

David Winners


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Selzer.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I also agree with Selzer.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

+3 on what Selzer said

*-*Summer*-*


----------

